# Breeding the Danio -- Is It Possible?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it possible to cross-breed a longfin leopard female danio with a longfin zebra male? I've tried searching online and haven't been able to find the information I'm looking for -- just various ways to breed the zebra danio. Nothing about cross-breeding the two.

I also read somewhere that cross-breeding certain types of danio will result with infertile offspring if the breed is successful. I'll believe it, but does that apply to the leopard x zebra cross?

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, I found my answer on Google search finally. 
Never mind! C:


----------

